# Wood Elf Leadership problem...



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... So i was going to do a 500pt ALL CAVALRY army for wood elves, and i already have my two units of Glade Riders (6) with full command 

My only issue is this, what general should i use? I kinda like the idea of a fiery young noble slaying the enemies of the forest. The only problem is the fact that everyone is bow armed, and only when the enemy is weakened is it safe to chop 'em to peices... 

Also, i cant find a cavalry model for wood elves armed primarily with a bow, not to mention the fact i hate the 'peter pan' pants of the Glade Riders, so a conversion with their legs is out...

Can any of you suggest a model (or bits of models) to make a Wood Elf noble armed with a bow? Remember he must be mounted, and i would also prefer a helmetless head , as i'd like to paint his hair red.

Thanks for all your help 

EDIT: An idea that has just sprung into my head is using the wood elf mounted lord, and using a bow & arrow arms. Are there any arms that can be positioned to look like he's shooting forward? (considering the model looks forwards). Also, any idea of a bow quiver?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

try just putting a bow on his back or horse, nothing says he has to be in the shooting pose


----------

